# Gas bottle



## snr-fred (Feb 25, 2010)

I have brought a patio heater from home and was looking for gas for it, saw a nice small orange one at the car boot, but it had no adapter on it. Would a new bottle have one or do I just need to buy one (where from) ... I know I won't need it for a while but just looking ahead....except could use it today 


Thanks


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

snr-fred said:


> I have brought a patio heater from home and was looking for gas for it, saw a nice small orange one at the car boot, but it had no adapter on it. Would a new bottle have one or do I just need to buy one (where from) ... I know I won't need it for a while but just looking ahead....except could use it today
> 
> 
> Thanks


The gas heater itself should have an adaptor/regulator on it, or is it the wrong size?? You can buy them from most hardware type shops for about 10€ - Leroy Merlin, Aki, etc

Jo xxx


----------



## jvmills (Apr 15, 2010)

Buy a gas bottle at a car boot or similar. You need an existing/empty gas bottle to exchange for a new one from the gas man. Without one its a real faff with paperwork etc..


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

A bottle at a car boot sale is though likely to be stolen !, as I cannot see why anyone would sell an empty bottle when they do not actually own them.

I could be wrong about that, but I think that we do not own ours ?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

playamonte said:


> A bottle at a car boot sale is though likely to be stolen !, as I cannot see why anyone would sell an empty bottle when they do not actually own them.
> 
> I could be wrong about that, but I think that we do not own ours ?


I've got several empty ones at my house?? They're just here???!! I occasionally take an empty one and swap it


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> I've got several empty ones at my house?? They're just here???!! I occasionally take an empty one and swap it


So the house (yours) is likely to have a contract to have them on the system off Repsol or Cepsa.
You should check at one of their offices & change the details from the previous owner to yours. Repsol will issue an insurance certificate for 5 years that covers any call out should you have an issue re-leaking gas, they will send a technician along to check your appliances also.
The cost for this 5 years ago was 50eu & has now gone up a little, but ! this will (I believe) stop your house insurers backing out of a claim should the worst happen.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

playamonte said:


> So the house (yours) is likely to have a contract to have them on the system off Repsol or Cepsa.
> You should check at one of their offices & change the details from the previous owner to yours. Repsol will issue an insurance certificate for 5 years that covers any call out should you have an issue re-leaking gas, they will send a technician along to check your appliances also.
> The cost for this 5 years ago was 50eu & has now gone up a little, but ! this will (I believe) stop your house insurers backing out of a claim should the worst happen.



Thats interesting, I'll do that! Thanks!!

Jo xxx


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

jojo said:


> I've got several empty ones at my house?? They're just here???!! I occasionally take an empty one and swap it


I've got four and I didn't buy any of them - they just sort of turned up. I don't know anyone who actually bought one


----------

